# Yule Creek photos



## Larsen (Oct 20, 2003)

Fred here they are digitalvida.blogspot.com.


----------



## frontrangefred (Apr 18, 2006)

Sweeeet, unreal shots. You still in on this weekend?

Frontrange


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

That grind was one of the most ridiculous things I've ever seen done in a creekboat. And the shot of Evan doesn't even come close to showing how much air he really had...like 25 feet of distance.

Too bad slides are so 90's.


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

very nice.

i also just put up a bunch more photos & coverage of Yule & SF Crystal at THE RANGE LIFE (<--- click on that) 

if yer into slides & junk, that is ..


----------



## frontrangefred (Apr 18, 2006)

Sweeeet more pics of lame ass boring good for nothing slides, you no those ones that were cool when Mille Vanillie was making you dance. I think I am done kayak this weak shit, I want to be a rodeo star.


----------



## &d (Apr 28, 2006)

*no doubt!*

geese guys, slides AND rock moves! So 90s i need to reboot my gigapet, im lucky i couldnt make it otherwise id be listening to the spice girls right now. oh wait i am. tell me what you want, what you really really want!


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Should also mention that Chris Larsen, Esta' (Matt I think), Chris Morrison, and Eric (from NY) dropped in for the goods up to the bottom 4. And then, there were three...Fred, Leif, and Evan. 

Mark Olson pulled some of the amazing shots from the river left rim.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

Hats off to Fred, Leif and Evan for dropping in, you guys are still my heros. Oh, and just for the record, I didn't drop the big four at the bottom because the class V walk out was so much more challenging than the class III slides. 
Chris


----------



## boofyak (May 30, 2005)

*What the, Where the*

What section of Yule are you on? I've been up to the Marble Quarry, and I'm pretty sure it's too far up. But, the bottom section looks like it's only accessable by foot. Where are you guys putting on? Is there a path from the Gift Store? Or am I totally lost, it's happened before!!!


----------



## slee (May 19, 2005)

nice work! sick photos!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

yeah man, those are some out of this world pics. keep up the sick work, mr g, i love lookin at TRL!


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

boofyak, and anyone that wants to know. 

Set the odometer at the bridge leaving marble and heading towards the quarry. Drive exactly 1.0miles and park. Hike towards the river to scout the bottom 4. Decide if you want to drop. If you do, drive exactly .3 miles further, park on the side of the road, and walk down the steep slope at a slight upstream angle. Put-in at the top of a 9' Cauldron drop. If you see a left side driveway to the bible camp, you are .1 miles past the put-in. The landowners have given us the okay on the put-in I just described. They do not want paddlers putting in at the camp, so obey. 

Takeout is the same as Crystal Gorge. 

The rapids are packed into one mile or less, and I've heard the total drop of the run is over 600'. Kinda makes OBJ look like a warmup run.

For reference, the Quarry is about 4 miles up the road.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

isnt the gradient on that stretch like 800 fpm?


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

i would say the bottom 1/4 mile drops at least 200ft. if i were to guess. we ran in 98 or 99 with no beta. that day is still one of the best i ever had in a creekboat. i ran way right at the 1st of the big 4, where it was a steep slide almost instead of a falls. it was fairly low, but i did not hit anything.


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

Any word on Yule flows for this w/e? Todd, Great pics as usual, how's the health?

Steve.


----------



## andy (Oct 13, 2003)

Absolutely amazing....

Nice work.

That 80 foot slide is out of control.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Low, but probably still doable. Might help to control the speed on some of the big ones, but the upper drops (most not shown) will be a bit scrapy. The rain helped us out for sure...


----------



## KT (Feb 23, 2004)

Word! Awesome shots!

But do you have any pics of Tunnel or high water Dowd for those of us who aren't stuck in the early 90's? I just can't let it go...


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

hey y'all i can't take credit for the shots .. those are all evan, kyle & mark's shots. i'm just spacklin' the interwebs with them. 

my 1 yule trip remains one of my all-time best days mainly cuz it took us years to finally nut up to it, & when we did, it was just so good. and big. i coulda changed my flight outta CO last week & gone out there with the crew .. & now i wish i had, cuz work's not all that fun. 


and KT, it's the *LATE* 90's man .. stop frontin' .. 8)


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

There is no God. ... . . . 

I Hate the Following>

Realatives that come in unexpectatly, from Africa, are you kidding me!

Gettin hitched in the summer time. . . not the gettin' hitched but the timing.

Yard work that "absolutly has to be done" 
disclaimer (a small child was lost for 2 hours in the weeds in my front yard and the cops were at my house, full search and resuce, heli's and hsit)

DJ's, wedding planners, photographers, florists, jewlers, cake makers. . .

Other peoples weddings.

Having a job in general.


I'll stop bitchin' I'm very sorry but I had to get this out. To see your CREW out KILLIN' IT, hurts sometimes. Going to such sacred land as Yule-a-Like-it. Our dip-inta-me-punch-bowl-a-fuckin'-rama. God!!!!!!!!!!! 

It stings where you pee, one might say. Leif, you know what I'm talking about. 


Anyway, as painfull as this might be FUCK [email protected]#%$^ 

wish I coulda been there.

Leif you suck, shut up Tod, why don't you f-in' retire already Dot-Kom, and Fred how's your stupid bumper, Kyle- your boofs are not very picturesqe or whatever that French word is!

You Know the Boof
The Ice Cream Man


----------



## Timmy (Oct 12, 2003)

Yo Petey,

Your in luck. I'm bring my tub of vagey up to your wedding. There will be enough for the both of us. Don't forget to send me an email about the morgage info. Looking forward to seeing you man.

Tim


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

You sick fuckers!!


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

oh my heck, petey's been drinkin' & postin' ...

btw, what was the excuse for skipping out on the big south on saturday again? oh nevermind, i remember it now ... the half-hour delay in departure. that's cool.

and Dotcom .. not sure, but i bet you could purchase chocolate milkshakes long distance -- say in Seattle for example -- by simply calling & using your credit card. just sayin'

buhbye


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

Go froth your latte, and tell your Mom I want that $50.00 she owe's me!


----------



## frontrangefred (Apr 18, 2006)

Pete

For the record my new bumber is on the truck and I don't get people stopping short in front of me any more. I don't even get people tapping there breaks when I ride there ass.

Frontrange


----------

